# Just a question for you wonderful rescuers



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

DH would never let me do it so this is just a nosy question.

Are you concerned that a rescue might endanger your forever furbabies? Infectious issues or injury?

Little Bit & Buttons are both so tiny yet both of them act like they would attack a rottweiler - I would be afraid to take in an unknown for their safety. 

If I were going to rescue, I'd want to say they can't be big, they have to have all their shots, etc - but how often does that happen & if someone called & said we have a 10 lb. stray that really needs a place to go, I know I wouldn't be able to turn it away - how do you handle all of that,

Now I feed Little Bit & Buttons separately because Little Bit is enjoying her food a little too much if you know what I mean. You wouldn't think 5# could be overweight but the vet said she could stand to lose a pound. That is like 20% of her body weight! But anyway, how do you manage even more separate feedings which I'm sure you would need for a foster?

Also, how do you feel when they leave? Are you just happy they got a good home ?- or have you become so attached to them, that it hurts really bad?

Also, the only fence I have is one of those 2' (maybe its 3') wrought iron decorative fences that gives about a 20' X 20' are outside the doggy door onto the covered porch and a small area of the lawn. It is fine for keeping my 2 in but wouldn't keep a larger dog secure if it really wanted to get away.

What about expenses? What are you responsible for & what does the rescue cover? What if there isn't a vet in your area that will work with the rescues? We are in a pretty rural area.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

After 36 views, no one has answered even one of my questions. Were they inappropriate? I feel invisible. :huh:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 28 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736043


> After 36 views, no one has answered even one of my questions. Were they inappropriate? I feel invisible. :huh:[/B]



LOL!!

No you are not invisible at all. There are a lot of people who don't foster and so there was not a lot they had to say. Some of my threads bomb terribly... no, most of my threads bomb terribly, but I keep coming back for more!! :smilie_tischkante: 

It's hard to remember all the rescues now, but I think it was Chance 2 years ago that we rescued that gave both Rocky and Max a minor case of kennel cough... so it is a good idea for get a Bordetella vaccination. The down side is there are so many strains and it requires revaccination fairly often.

As far as causing physical harm from fighting...We are prepared to isolate a new comer if we have to, but we have found they usually at least tolerate each other... even initially. We have learned that we have to keep a closer eye on them when they are eating and we have learned to spread their food dishes out... which slightly reduces the chance for issues... They all seem to realize they have their own food bowl and it may not be worth fighting the next dog down the line just to eat their food too. 

Tiffany is a good example of how this works. She will eat her bowl... then move down the line and she will stand their and growl at someone else to try and get them to leave their bowl...

QUOTE


> if someone called & said we have a 10 lb. stray that really needs a place to go, I know I wouldn't be able to turn it away - how do you handle all of that[/B]


We can isolate them in the house with an easy to set up x-pen on the tile floor or we could even isolate them in a separate room if need be. Actually, last year we had a pregnant mother at the same time we picked up two Maltese, literally off the street. In this case, we isolated the new dogs to the laundry room over night until we were able to turn them over to anther rescue person.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 28 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736043


> After 36 views, no one has answered even one of my questions. Were they inappropriate? I feel invisible. :huh:[/B]


Bless your heart. I'm just now seeing this. I'm just in, and out, these days.

Your questions are not inapproprate at all. They are, actually, the perfect questions. :thumbsup: 

Let me go over them, and I will certainly respond. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, LBB said, "yes, you are invisible" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....I'm sorry you feel invisible. And no your questions weren't inappropriate. There aren't very many on here who foster so most likely the 36 views were by people who don't foster and can't answer your questions. Most of your questions can be answered by reading the Foster Application through NMR. Here is the link: NMR Foster Application


As for feeding them, I think everyone does it differently. You'll just have to see what works for you. At my house I always fed at the same time in the kitchen. But I only had 3 or 4 at once. Zoe & Jett always eat side by side. I would put the dishes down for Diamond and Malty on the other side of the kitchen and there were no problems at all. Of course I would stay in the kitchen to watch and make sure everyone stayed at their dish until the food was finished.

As for your babies temperments, I would recommend taking them someplace where they can interact with other dogs to see how they do. Mine do GREAT with other Maltese. So if yours don't, then most likely it would not be a good idea for you to foster.

As for your yard, you would have to take them out on leads I'm sure. Which I do anyway because you never know what can come into your yard that is bigger than them and can harm them.

And yes, for me and my first two, it was very hard when they left. But I'm so very happy for them too. Hopefully some others with far more experience than I have will share some of their experiences as well.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736055


> QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 28 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736043





> After 36 views, no one has answered even one of my questions. Were they inappropriate? I feel invisible. :huh:[/B]


 I will certainly respond.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gosh darn... that is surprising... :smtease: 

Hi Deb!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry, but I just saw this. Surprisingly (not) I was busy with my foster dogs. I usually take one or two to Petco on Saturdays to socialize them. Today I had a 7 lb. yorkie/chi mix that was owner surrendered last Wednesday.

[attachment=49169:image0176.jpg]

Isn't he adorable? :wub: 

I am a member of an all breed rescue and our group is made up of about 30 members with about 15 of us who actively foster dogs............or cats. Within our group, we all have our specialties. Some only foster pups, others only large adults, and then there are several like me who only foster small dogs. I have been doing this for about 5 yrs. and am still learning as I go. My dogs stay current on their vaccines and I give them bordetella. I try not to pull anything from our shelter if possible because they almost always have kennel cough. My personal dogs have never come down with anything...........knock on wood!

Yes, Yes, Yes, it is hard letting them go. There is no way to not get attached. I usually feel so good about who is adopting them though that I have a peace about it. I try to stay in contact with the majority of my adopters. It helps to see that they have definitely forgotten about me.............I know that sounds weird but I know I have done my job then.

Feel free to pm me with any questions. I will be glad to help if I can. 

Foster moms are soooo in need right now. We are absolutely overrun with wonderful dogs right now.

Here are some pictures of a few of our rescue dogs right now.

[attachment=49170:image0183.jpg]
blue heeler pups from local shelter
There are 4 in the litter
[attachment=49171:image0185.jpg]
5 month old cockapoo from puppymill
[attachment=49172:image0178.jpg]
owner surrendered pug b/c of demodex
He is 5 months old
[attachment=49173:image0177.jpg]
Purebred Irish terrier pup surrendered from byb.
There are 2 males and 2 females........at my house.
[attachment=49175:image0179.jpg]
Lucy is at my house.  
She is a papillon mix......we think
WONDERFUL!

[attachment=49174:image0182.jpg]
6 month old male pom found as a stray


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735715


> DH would never let me do it so this is just a nosy question.
> 
> Are you concerned that a rescue might endanger your forever furbabies? Infectious issues or injury?
> 
> ...


If you only want smaller dogs you just tell the rescue. If a larger one needed to be savewd you could get him and isolate him till he could be transfered to another foster home

I feed mine all together unless someone needs to lose weight or is on a special diet or has meds in food then I separate them

I cry everytime one leaves, but I am happy they have found a good home and I just try to remember that I will have room for another one

You would have to have the dogs on a leash since your fence isn't secure

The rescue covers all medical expenses. You pay for food, grooming, heartworm, flea meds. But I deduct it all from my taxes also my mileage from transports. My vet gives rescue discounts and so does my groomer.
Lots of times the dogs are already vetted by the time they get here.

I love the senior dogs they are always so sweet, in fact I adopted 2 of my fosters, Rosie who is 15 and Tasha who is 12
Its alot of work, I have 9 maltese at my house right now</span></span>


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Cindy your little Yorkie/chi mix is precious. My niece has a little Yorkie/chi mix that is very tiny, probably less than 3#, she makes mine look big but she is scared of most people. Looks to me like you have at least 12 fosters?? Just judging by what I spend on my 2, it sounds like fostering is not an inexpensive project.

All the responses raised a few more questions in my mind.

Are you saying that the rescues will accept a foster without a fenced yard? I am surprised by that as I thought most rescues required those who adopt to have a fence yard.

How are your expenses tax deductible? I know the shelters would be but you aren't actually giving the money to the shelter, are you? Or do they give you some kind of tax form showing the money was spent for the benefit of the shelter?

If the fosters have potty accidents, does it cause yours to be less reliable? I've had quite a battle with my two - even with a doggie door & potty pads, they have both been known to have an accident on occasion. I keep the carpeted bedrooms closed off just in case. DH would kill me if we lost ground in that department :rockon: 

Mine are also both very jealous. Whenever I sit I have one on each side of me in the recliner. I'm afraid they would be upset having to share me. :mellow: I know that sounds selfish of me.

I live in a small town about 50 miles from Houston. There is not a dog pound here nor a rescue group. Dog laws are pretty lax. Cat laws are nonexistent. I usually have one or two stray cats show up for a daily meal but the only stray dogs I've seen at all are big, much too big for me to let them be near mine. When they pass through the yard, which is very seldom, mine will rush outside like they are going to attack them right through the fence. Would there be much need for someone in an area such as this?

One more question, what do you do about the fosters when you take trips, etc? I pay to board my two and the nearest boarding place is about 25 miles away (& sort of expensive to my budget).


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> Are you saying that the rescues will accept a foster without a fenced yard? I am surprised by that as I thought most rescues required those who adopt to have a fence yard.[/B]


No fenced yard ... or even a yard, for that matter, is needed. But you still have to have a plan for how any rescues handle their potty duties. I don't know how yours potty but I would imagine that you do not just release them into the yard unsupervised... Whatever the case, indoor potty pads, or taking them outside on a leash would both be acceptable.

QUOTE


> How are your expenses tax deductible[/B]


No, expenses are not deductible. Grooming and food are entirely on the rescuers dime. Authorized medical exams though are normally paid for by the rescue org.

However, I do end up donating a lot of the vet expenses for fosters I have. I do this entirely on my own and rescue does not expect it but when I do it, it is exactly the same as rescue paying for it and me donating money to rescue, which is deductible. So when I decide to pay for stuff myself, after it is done, I ask rescue for a receipt showing that I made a donation of whatever the amount is.


QUOTE


> If the fosters have potty accidents, does it cause yours to be less reliable?[/B]


No, we have never had that problem. Dogs do potty largely based upon scent and habit.... so if you have a #1 accident, you have to be very proactive and use the right stuff to clean up the mess and neutralize the scent, or else you could have a problem.

QUOTE


> Would there be much need for someone in an area such as this?[/B]


It depends on what parameters you set. Assuming we are talking Maltese or at a least small breed rescue, there may not be much or any demand in your local area. However, on the other hand, if you are willing and able to drive into Houston occasionally, then that would change everything and I am sure there would be a need and you could be just as busy as you wanted to be.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With my fosters, I pay for EVERYTHING, with the exception of medical bills.

NMR will also pay for behaviour training, if needed.

I pay for food, grooming, toys, beds, dog sitter (who comes to my home, and does not charge 'per dog').
I use my gas, and time, for home visits, shelter pulls, vet visits, and groomers. 

If I were to board them, then that would be on my tab. Just part of the volunteer work.

In many cases, depending on the rescue, but I do know NMR will pitch in with odds, and ends, when needed.
The money comes strictly from the volunteer funds, which are earmarked for the enormous medical bills, which pile up
so quickly. Needless to say, there is not alot of money to throw around. I often pay the smaller vet bills myself.

And you bet, you will have a potty accident, or two. Most will need shots, grooming, as well as spay/neuter.
A few come with fleas. Many seniors come with medical issues. Within days my Bianca was having grand mal seizures.
She required meds twice daily. I was sooo happy she was in my care. And I was able to help this precious soul.

If you don't mind my asking, you did state, "DH would never let me do it". Why all the detailed questions, which pertain
to your household? Now I'm being nosey ~ LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> Also, how do you feel when they leave? Are you just happy they got a good home ?- or have you become so attached to them, that it hurts really bad?[/B]


It hurts some to see them go as it did today with Kassie leaving us. However, it does really make you feel good to see how happy these people were to be getting her and you just have to tell yourself that you can help more dogs through rescuing then you can were you to keep them yourself.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I just want to tell you that I was worried about the effect on my Tucker, also. He was 5 years old and kind of spoiled. But when we brought Cheeto (a 7 yr. old Papillon Puppy mill survivor) home, Tucker did pretty well with the adjustment-better than I dared hope. It took a few stages, but eventually he learned to share everything, including me. About feeding-we feed Cheeto in an ex-pen just so he could learn to relax while he ate. He was so frantic and worried that someone would take his food, that he could barely eat for turning around every 2 seconds to see if another dog was coming to get it. 

Best wishes if you give fostering or rescuing a try!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 28 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736191


> Cindy your little Yorkie/chi mix is precious. My niece has a little Yorkie/chi mix that is very tiny, probably less than 3#, she makes mine look big but she is scared of most people. Looks to me like you have at least 12 fosters?? Just judging by what I spend on my 2, it sounds like fostering is not an inexpensive project.
> 
> All the responses raised a few more questions in my mind.
> 
> ...



The yorkie/chi mix is my foster............unless Cindy has one too. :huh: 

Not all of those dogs in the pictures are my fosters. I was just giving a sample of what rescue dogs we have in our group at this time. 

I too pay for the majority of expenses related to rescue. Our group has food donated from Wal-Mart but I choose NOT to feed it to my fosters. Frontline/advantage, bordetella, wormer, leashes, tylosin, and any medical needs the fosters may have is paid for by our group.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736216


> If you don't mind my asking, you did state, "DH would never let me do it". Why all the detailed questions, which pertain
> to your household? Now I'm being nosey ~ LOL[/B]



Well I guess we are just both nosey! Or maybe we could just call it "research"  I guess if I ever heard of a specific need that I could help with  , I would want to be able to answer anything he would ask me...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (kab @ Feb 28 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736223


> The yorkie/chi mix is my foster............unless Cindy has one too. :huh:
> 
> Not all of those dogs in the pictures are my fosters. I was just giving a sample of what rescue dogs we have in our group at this time.
> 
> I too pay for the majority of expenses related to rescue. Our group has food donated from Wal-Mart but I choose NOT to feed it to my fosters. Frontline/advantage, bordetella, wormer, leashes, tylosin, and any medical needs the fosters may have is paid for by our group.[/B]


Oops, so sorry. I tend to get confused easily. The medical care & heartworm/flea medicine does tend to get expensive. The other expenses (well, maybe except for grooming) for the small ones should be manageable for most of us. 

I do have to say that I am just overwhelmed with the sacrifices and dedication of those of you who rescue/foster.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 28 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736228


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736216





> If you don't mind my asking, you did state, "DH would never let me do it". Why all the detailed questions, which pertain
> to your household? Now I'm being nosey ~ LOL[/B]



Well I guess we are just both nosey! Or maybe we could just call it "research"  I guess if I ever heard of a specific need that I could help with  , I would want to be able to answer anything he would ask me...

[/B][/QUOTE]

hahaha, I thought so!! Good for you, and your "research". Help is always needed in one form, or another. :thumbsup: 

Kudos to you ~ :dancing banana:


----------

